# hss928 with plastic exhaust protection



## prune (Feb 9, 2017)

Just bought a HSS928A yesterday to replace my Ariens 1130. 

At the dealer's shop, there was 2 928, one with a plastic cover over and around the exhaust, and one with only a metal deflector, like the one you see on every pictures.

They all should be 2017 (or 2016) models... so why the difference ? I can't find any documentation on this plastic protector...
Will add a picture ASAP.

for a quick review, well, despite the claim of the dealer, the hss928 motor is less powerfull than the Ariens and tend to choke when the snow is too thick, which wasn't happening with my old Ariens. 
I do like the hydrostatic control which is finer than the fixed 8 speed of the Ariens.

So far so good, but I wonder why the exhaust is not the same as usual... hope it's not an "old" demo version ? 

Regards,


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

prune said:


> Just bought a HSS928A yesterday to replace my Ariens 1130.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I noticed the same thing at my local dealer. It appeared that the electric start HSS928ACTD were all lacking the plastic guard, but had an angled exhaust that pointed away from the operator) while the pull start HSS928ACT had a flush exhaust end with the plastic guard and lacked the angled exhaust tip. Are you in Canada as well or US?

HSS928ACTD


----------



## prune (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm in Canada (Quebec) and I have the HSS928 *without* electric start.
So I'm not the only one getting this


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

prune said:


> I'm in Canada (Quebec) and I have the HSS928 *without* electric start.
> 
> So I'm not the only one getting this




Whether the difference is a mid-cycle change, a "Deluxe" addition/deletion or something else, I have no idea. But your machine with the plastic muffler guard is not unique.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

prune said:


> I'm in Canada (Quebec) and I have the HSS928 *without* electric start.
> So I'm not the only one getting this


I bought an HSS 928 in 2015 non electric and it has the angled exhaust spout. not a major variation. Probably have some of these exhausts left and are running them til they are gone.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

The exhaust was changed to comply with updated ANSI safety standards. [email protected] covered it in this thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/97073-running-change-honda-hss-models.html


----------

